
Scientists Develop Liquid Fuel That Can Store the Sun's Energy Up to 18 Years - ShepherdKing
https://www.sciencealert.com/scientists-develop-liquid-that-sucks-up-sun-s-energy
======
ShepherdKing
Published paper:
[https://pubs.rsc.org/en/content/articlehtml/2018/ee/c8ee0101...](https://pubs.rsc.org/en/content/articlehtml/2018/ee/c8ee01011k)

